# Lakeland Pig Fest 2014 (Lakeland, FL)



## dougmays (Jan 21, 2014)

So i've been to this event before but this is the first time competing in it! Myself, Rob63 and Jtstizel are all going to be there representing Backyard Grill and Smoke (team name). We'll be showing off our new fancy banner and new frontage as well! 

We are competing in all 4 categories in the Backyard Division and vending as well! This is our biggest event both competing and vending so nerves are stretched thin but looking forward to it!

If your in the area come and say hey!

Hopefully some live posting as well starting Thursday night when we arrive....

wish us luck!


----------



## jaguarken (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll be attending the KCBS Judges School Thursday night and hope to judge Backyard on Saturday.  I'll keep an eye out for sometime Friday.  Good Luck!


----------



## dougmays (Jan 23, 2014)

jaguarken said:


> I'll be attending the KCBS Judges School Thursday night and hope to judge Backyard on Saturday.  I'll keep an eye out for sometime Friday.  Good Luck!


Sounds good! Swing by and say hey. You should see our Big white Backyard Grill and Smoke banner. We'll be down there tonight around 8pm setting up and will be there through he duration! Nothing better then sleeping in reclining camp chairs in cold weather for the next 2 days:)


----------



## flash (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL, well you sure picked some cool weather to work around a smoker.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> LOL, well you sure picked some cool weather to work around a smoker.


I guess cool is better then hot right? Except for the sleeping out in it part haha


----------



## dougmays (Jan 27, 2014)

We had a great time at Pigfest! This was the first time competing in it but i think we'll do it again!

Special thanks to MapleSticks and JarJarChef for coming out and supporting us!

Haven't compiled all of the images yet but here are the turn in boxes for our ribs, brisket, and pork. Any crituqes are welcomed because we didnt judge very well :/ 

Overall we were 59/69 in Backyard

39th in chicken

60th in Pork and Ribs

53rd in Brisket

we did win 5th and 7th out of 34 entries in Sauce! that's was a motivator!

here are our boxes:

Brisket Turn in













BrisketTurnIn1.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jan 27, 2014






 Brisket again...













BrisketTurnIn2.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jan 27, 2014






Pork. We did Money Muscle medallions on left, Pork strips in middle and finer pulled pork on the right. 













PorkTurnIn.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jan 27, 2014






Ribs (could have been trimmed better we had to squeeze them to fit. Any suggestions on where to cut? Next to bone? middle of meat between 2 bones?)













RibTurninBox.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jan 27, 2014






Chicken picture to come


----------



## flash (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent. Maybe I can make the next one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice, y'all have fun...:yahoo:  Sounds like a blast ! WHB


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 27, 2014)

"Atta Boy"    Y'all....  sounds like ya had fun...  thinking you might have to do something about the sleeping arrangements in the future..  lol ...  everything in the pictures look like winners to me....


----------



## dougmays (Jan 27, 2014)

yea we are going to do a better sleeping and fire-tending plan next time. Getting to old for this haha!


----------



## jtstitzel (Jan 27, 2014)

What a great learning experience. Next time I'm breaking the tarp out earlier lol.


----------



## sushitampa (Feb 26, 2014)

Great looking boxes! I was planning on making it to PigFest and intended on taking the judges class but wasn't able to swing it this year. For the pork box, i would skip the 'pork strips' in the middle and just put the money muscle medallions and some shredded pork or maybe even try to do some pork burnt ends. And for the ribs box, those are some damn fine cuts! When boxing to fit, you can try overlapping them, kinda like stacking them. The ribs look great though. The last comp I did i had 2 racks of ribs and i had a horrible time trying to get nice clean slices like that. Damn good job you guys, i know it's a ways away but you should look into the PLant City Pig Jam in November. I should be making it to that one.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sushi...  We always have our South Florida Gathering In November....  You should come and join us this year...  If you've not seen them here's a couple of links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hird-annual-gathering-nov-8-10th-come-join-in

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152174/2013-smf-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## dougmays (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks SushiTampa. We used a electric knife which helped get those clean cuts! 

i'll look into the Pig Jam! Are you competing in it or just spectating?

As JckDanls07 said...check out our yearly gathering, we have a great time!


----------



## sushitampa (Feb 27, 2014)

dougmays said:


> Thanks SushiTampa. We used a electric knife which helped get those clean cuts!
> 
> i'll look into the Pig Jam! Are you competing in it or just spectating?
> 
> As JckDanls07 said...check out our yearly gathering, we have a great time!


Nice, i always wondered about those electric knives.

As for Pig Jam I competed in it last year and should be competing in it also again this year, hope to vend if i can get some people to help out.

Checked out the Yearly Gathering links, so is this years a Northern gathering near Tally?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 27, 2014)

No...  that's a different one...  N FL. is the "Official" gathering of the forums....  South Fl. is separate and a little different ....


----------



## dougmays (Feb 27, 2014)

and more awesome ;)


----------

